# Anything in California???



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Did you check the events list?


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, Cal Haunts every month! Go to Calhaunts.com to check it out! Also, check out scaryterry.com under pictures-cal haunts to see what the meetings are like.


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

CalHaunts.com  Great Group!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

i just asked to sign up,
I wanted to last year but lost track of my time


----------

